# Reverse a lens for macro.



## simonbratt99 (Apr 8, 2013)

Whats the deal with reversing a lens for macro?
Any good?
For example a nifty fifty with a reversing ring, what macro size will that get and is the image quality good?
Im trying to avoind buying that MP-E lens!!


----------



## aj1575 (Apr 8, 2013)

Here are two links about how to do it. There are tons of others.
http://shutterstoppers.com/secrets-macro-photography-reverse-lens/
http://viewsinfinitum.com/2011/03/16/the-old-reverse-lens-macro-trick/

I don't know about the normal revers lens macro setup. I tried double lens reverse macro setup. With that you can achieve some quite amazing magnifications. 4:1 for example if you mount a 50mm on a 70-200 at 200mm. I'm not sure about focus and DOF of the combination (need to read more articles about it). Here is my setup, and and a quick shot with it.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/aj1575/4679783464/#in/photostream
http://www.flickr.com/photos/aj1575/4682982736/#in/photostream


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 8, 2013)

Not that the MP-E 65 is especially easy to use...but a reversed lens (mounted direct or to another lens) is even more challenging. IQ is not going to be stellar usually - it depends on the lens(es) used.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 8, 2013)

You can purchase a reverse lens adapter from Amazon cheaply.
Its best to use them with a old fully manual prime lens. 50mm is a good value.

Using one with a modern EOS lens like a nifty 50 means you cannot easily change the aperture, so its a pain.


----------



## K-amps (Apr 8, 2013)

I tried 50mm reversed.... it has severe vignetting and you use probably only 50% of your sensor... 

It is hard to use since setting F/Stop on the reverse lens is a pain.... 

It can work if you know the limitations...


----------



## Ido (Apr 8, 2013)

I tried it couple of times with the 40mm.

The focusing is challenging, and even when I nailed it, only the dead center is in focus.

I don't think it's worth the risk of exposing the rear element to the open air.


----------



## emag (Apr 8, 2013)

I prefer to use extension rings. I found a very inexpensive set at a department store photo section. They're just tubes with electrical connections, no need to pay Canon price for them, and they'll work with any lens I want to use, including an old manual SMC Takumar with an adapter.


----------



## OKO-SAN (Apr 8, 2013)

emag said:


> I prefer to use extension rings. I found a very inexpensive set at a department store photo section. They're just tubes with electrical connections, no need to pay Canon price for them, and they'll work with any lens I want to use, including an old manual SMC Takumar with an adapter.


 +1 Optimal solution manual M42 lens


----------



## pdirestajr (Apr 8, 2013)

You could also use an old EF 35-80 kit lens (they came on old rebel film cameras) & remove the front element. This gives you a crazy "zoom" macro that I believe goes beyond 1:1, but with no auto focus or working distance. If you just google "Canon 35-80mm macro mod" a bunch of things come up. You could but that lens for next to nothing.


----------



## Mantanuska (Apr 8, 2013)

I've had good results using a 50mm reverse mounted to a set of extension tubes. DOF is razor thin at the distance that ends up being in focus, so a manual aperture lens is needed so you can stop down. Getting enough light when sufficiently stopped down is another problem, so having some sort of softbox/ reflector that directs flash to your subject is needed. since this is generally a couple inches from the front of the lens you will need to get creative. 

DOF still tends to be a little thin, so focus stacking in photoshop is also needed in most situations, but the results are good. 

here is one of the better shots I've taken with the same setup, except I don't have the right flash setup, so IQ isn't as good as it would have been with the right lighting. 




White Lined Sphinx Hummingbird Moth 2 by Mantanuska, on Flickr


----------



## emag (Apr 8, 2013)

pdirestajr said:


> You could also use an old EF 35-80 kit lens (they came on old rebel film cameras) & remove the front element. This gives you a crazy "zoom" macro that I believe goes beyond 1:1, but with no auto focus or working distance. If you just google "Canon 35-80mm macro mod" a bunch of things come up. You could but that lens for next to nothing.



Yup, got one of those also, but I prefer the 50/1.8 with extensions. The modified 35-80 is almost a microscope. I realize saying this might be tantamount to sacrilege to 'L' aficianados, but stopped down the 35-80 takes acceptable daylight photos also (as a normal lens)........not every shot needs a 24-70. Think I paid 25$ for mine.


----------



## Chopper (Apr 8, 2013)

Reverse 50 with all 3 Kenko extension tubes produces decent results for a fraction of the price of a dedicated macro lens. You will need a flash as well - in this instance I used a 430EXII diffused with tissue paper.

DOF is razor thin so given the opportunity, take plenty of shots of your subject before it flies/crawls/jumps away.


----------



## Chopper (Apr 8, 2013)

.... and another with the same setup as described above. This was the very first macro shot I took.


----------



## siegsAR (Apr 8, 2013)

After the AF's give up on 2 of my 18-55 kitlens I decided to buy a 1$ reverse ring.

Focus was challenging when fully zoomed but fairly easy to get around. DOF is really razor thin that even when I breath it directly throws it out of focus. 
Under low light it was very tricky, built in flash usually cast shadows on my shots.
But what can I say its darn cheap plus the fun factor..... until I wanted the 100 f2.8. ;D

Some of my shots.




Termites and a Leader by Le ARchie, on Flickr




Dewdrop(s) by Le ARchie, on Flickr


----------



## simonbratt99 (Apr 8, 2013)

wow, thanks for all your great replies.
I was thinking of the best canon 50mm lens to reverse, but by the sound of it i would be better off saving up for the MP-E. I was just after a cost saving really.

I did just get today the proper canon flashgun bracket (i know stupidly expensive for what it is), and i can say, what a lovey bit of kit tied with my canon 2.8L 100mm for 1:1 macro, even with no diffuser im getting some nice results (albeit only 1:1)

I would be interested in the Kenko tubes but for £100+ to go from 1:1 to 1:68 i cant see the value.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 8, 2013)

A reverse lens macro is indeed difficult, and I think that old 3rd party lenses work the best. You can often find one for a few dollars. A M42 is easy, and all you need to do is push in the aperture pin on the rear and tape it in place, then you can easily adjust the aperture.

Here is a $10 Mamiya Sekor 50mm lens that I reversed and snapped a quick photo of a cokiin adapter ring. I've cropped itto better show the detail. I did not have a macro head, which is almost a requirement so its not at maximum best focus. There was no viginetting at f/8, and its reasonably sharp.


----------



## ishdakuteb (Apr 9, 2013)

i would guess OP would love this video (took me a while to find it, had to dig my facebook link out LOL): 

An Introduction to High-Magnification Macro Photography


----------



## simonbratt99 (Apr 9, 2013)

Yes i have seen that video before, great video.
Isnt a MP-E effectively a reversed lens or is it its own engineering.


----------



## EHBoe (Apr 11, 2013)

I tried reverse-lens macro for the first time because the adaptor + extension tubes were relatively inexpensive, and I love my 100mm f2.8L lens so I wanted to try something new.

It took a fair amount of practice, and a fair amount of patience, but I have gotten some wonderful results. I used the Canon "Nifty" 50mm f1.8, a set of cheap extension tubes, and a flash with a little diffuser on it, and have gotten some pretty (in my opinion) awesome results. The IQ is what it is with the 50mm lens, but the good news is you always have the freedom to get a better lens option (the wider the lens is normally, the more magnified it is when it's reversed.) and or a more magnified image.

I'd say if you are interested in Macro photography at all, this is really a no-brainer. All the different parts you'll need, Reverse-Lens Adaptor, Extension Tubes, and Lens to play around with, can be had off of Amazon for very reasonable prices by photography standards.

Check out the work of Thomas Shahan, a Spider portraiture specialist who works in the Reverse-Lens macro medium...
http://www.thomasshahan.com/#photos
He makes some really beautiful and interesting images and has served as a huge inspiration to me.

And here is a flickr gallery of images that I have captured with this set up on my Canon 7D...
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157633194724521/
I've got some way to go to achieve what Mr. Shahan has, but I'm looking forward to trying.

Good Luck!


----------

